# Rubella Immunity



## LadyPatience (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello,

This may be the wrong forum to ask in, but I'm being referred for IVF and my rubella immunity was low when I was tested recently. I've had my first MMR jab today and the final one in a month's time. Does anyone know whether a clinic will let you D/R  straight after that second jab, or will I have to wait a month and test for immunity again?

I'm trying to find this out from my clinic but thought I'd ask here in the meantime..!

LP XXX


----------

